

Tree hacker - dbbo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axel_Erlandson

======
kylek
Like a boss.
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Pete_in_garden...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Pete_in_garden_chair_01.jpg)

